
The Big Crunch: Physicists Make Time End - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/end-of-time/
======
civilian
I really don't understand the experiment, or how they made a model universe
with 2 dimensions of time and 1 dimension of space.

------
eru
Link bait title.

